# flea collar for goat?



## marlowmanor

I assume that goats can get fleas. Can you put a flea collar on them?


----------



## elevan

They can...not likely...but anything is possible.  They are more likely to get lice or mites...mostly in winter.

I wouldn't put a flea collar on goats...they are likely to try to eat it...and I wouldn't want mine to eat a flea collar.


----------



## marlowmanor

I called my dad about it and he said that goats do not get fleas or ticks. It's something to do with the scent of a goat. He said in the many years he has had goats he has never seen a flea on them, and any ticks never attached. I thought it was quite interesting to hear. I just assumed since it had fur it could get fleas and ticks. You learn something new every day!


----------



## ChksontheRun

I guess I should share that with the ticks that attached themselves to our goat this summer.  

No fleas though


----------



## adegiulio

Yeah, my goats have a few ticks attached to them. Does anyone have any input on how to prevent this with goats?


----------



## freemotion

It took a couple of years buy my chickens and guineas (started with three, now have only one) took care of all the ticks on my property.  I have a few that migrate in from the neighbor's brushy area on one end of my pasture.  That is the area that is fenced off and used to wean the kids in the spring and the closed fence keeps the poultry out, so I see the occasional tick on a kid's ear.  Once the kids are sold the hens have access to that area again (or if there are a few rainy days in a row) and the ticks disappear.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I occasionally see ticks on my shaggy dog, rarely on my short haired dog, and never on the goats.  Not saying they *never* get them, but if they do it's rare.  And I've never seen fleas on them (the goats).


----------



## Hillsvale

ChksontheRun said:
			
		

> I guess I should share that with the ticks that attached themselves to our goat this summer.
> 
> No fleas though


Yup... I have picked several ticks off my black goat... oddly the boers and the blend (also white) did not have anything... as a matter of fact my white border collie (he has reverse collie colours) does not get as many creepy crawlies on him as the shepherd or american cocker... both dark/black!


----------



## cmjust0

I had several goats this spring who looked like their ears had been bedazzled, they had so many ticks on them..  I use CyLence pour-on (1ml/25lbs) for that, which lasts for about 3 weeks to a month or so..  If that doesn't work, I'd suspect a shot of ivomec would be highly effective against ticks...but I've never had CyLence *not* work, so I wouldn't know.

CyLence is good stuff.


----------



## Toby Baillon

My goat gets ticks (garapatas) in the Canary Islands.  She is a black nubian goat, short hair.  I have a Bayer flea and tick collar on her now and have found one tick on her since yesterday, when the collar went on. I went to my pet vet but they couldn't recommend anything other than the name of a ruminant vet - who i am now getting in touch with.  My goat is a pet.


----------



## TAH

She is adorable Toby Baillon.


----------



## Toby Baillon

No more ticks since putting a Bayer Seresto dog collar for fleas and ticks on the goat.  The Vet couldn't recommend it as it is for Dogs.  But she's had it on for more than a week now with no adverse effects.  And I haven't found any ticks.


----------



## Ponker

cmjust0 said:


> I had several goats this spring who looked like their ears had been bedazzled, they had so many ticks on them..  I use CyLence pour-on (1ml/25lbs) for that, which lasts for about 3 weeks to a month or so..  If that doesn't work, I'd suspect a shot of ivomec would be highly effective against ticks...but I've never had CyLence *not* work, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> CyLence is good stuff.



Do you think this would work for sheep? I have both hair and wool sheep on new lush pasture FULL of ticks. Its been ungrazed for years and allowed to be overrun with nature. We have guineas and chickens and ducks free ranging to try to eat them all but there is a lot of ground to cover and A LOT of ticks. I find them on my clothing occasionally and on my skin once in awhile. It was almost a deal killer for this awesome farm but I figured the big brain can figure out how to win and went ahead with the purchase. No regrets, by the way.

Just need to get the ticks under control for the sake of my girls' health.


----------



## Toby Baillon

It might prove expensive, the Bayer collar cost 50€..... I only have one goat.


----------



## TAH

Toby Baillon said:


> the Bayer collar cost 50€..... I only have one goat.


I might have to try that for our goats. But we 7 soon to be more.


----------



## Toby Baillon




----------

